# Southern Ontario vs N. Pennsylvaina



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

An edit, I really want a brown because my mother had one I the 1940's named Gigi (in Portugal) and the pictures she has are just magical. I have wanted this for a decade.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Valmara in Ontario has a brown female on their website. I've been eyeing the white female!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lisa Kimberly Glickman at Glick's Poodles in Montreal breeds browns. I don't know if Esprit or Peckerwood might be close to you, but they have been breeding browns for years. If too far, they may be able to lead you in the right direction.


----------



## Jennifer/jane (Mar 23, 2014)

Love that girl on valmara! Does anyone have contact info for esprit or peckerwood? I can't find them on google.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Hillside Standard Poodles that is north of Rome NY, has some brown puppies. I'm not sure if I would go to her if I was looking for a dog for confirmation but she does do health testing and some of the grandparents are from championship lines. I'm from central NY (Syracuse) so I am trying to keep track of who is breeding (including the Ontario breeders) for my next standard. I'll be looking for another red when the time comes and possibly a dog to show. My mother showed Irish Wolfhounds.


----------

